
Prospect – Find Emails from LinkedIn Profiles - aboris26
http://tryprospect.com/
======
Xorlev
My immediate reaction is to recoil away from services that give away emails or
phone numbers. I work for a contact info company and we've always been very
wary of giving out emails, so seeing another company go ahead and be proud of
that... it's a little shocking. I get enough cold email spam as it is.

------
magic5227
As an advertiser, you desperately want the ability to get info like this. But
once you have it, you quickly realize how almost useless it is.

What makes Google Adwords so powerful, is that a search query shows an intent
to find a solution or service, so you are advertising to someone already
looking for what you are offering.

Emailing someone just causes them to wonder 1) how you got their email, and 2)
offers no context other than their bio so it just comes off as spammy and
annoying.

------
devinhelton
It has become a lot more common for spam to arrive in the form of inside sales
reps sending semi-personalized emails to a guessed email address. Even running
a startup with just two people, we could get multiple emails a week from sales
reps who just guessed the email based on my name and the company. I'm sure it
only gets worse as the company grows.

I have started adopting the following approach to keeping email accounts spam
free:

1) Choose a non-standard address format. For instance, my name, Devin Helton
could be devhelton or devinhelt. I would avoid devin@ or dhelton.

2) Have a few different aliases. You can set this up pretty easily in gmail or
fastmail. Give out one alias when signing up for services, another alias that
is semi-public, another alias for people you personally correspond with. You
can then set up filters that separate out the messages, so personal
correspondence is separated from sales emails.

~~~
larrys
"Even running a startup with just two people, we could get multiple emails a
week from sales reps who just guessed the email based on my name and the
company. "

Do you really find that getting multiple emails from sales reps (per week) to
be a big problem?

------
steventhedev
Great! Now I can get my recruiter spam directly to my email, so I don't have
to open up my linkedin and see it there.

Seriously though, be aware of spam regulations that can apply to whoever
you're contacting. At the very least, read up on your local laws before you do
something stupid like use this.

------
bashevis
PerfectLeads.com also lets you do this, but also lets you find the right
companies to contact in the first place.

If you are a mobile web developer, you might want to target restaurants that
are not mobile friendly, and have a certain level of traffic (alexa rank).
Sure you need the email address, but firstly you also need to target the right
companies. That's why I made PerfectLeads.

------
jerseypreneur
This is actually incredibly useful! Thanks for the link... Reaching out for
B2B purposes, this makes the process much more efficient.

~~~
orthoganol
30 minutes ago? Suspicious account just a little...

